# Boot Camp : Le disque ne peut pas être partitionné car l’espace est insuffisant.



## iXXX (20 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,

Je viens de formater mon MacBook Pro 2019 pour passer sur Mac OS Big Sur. Je voulais vraiment tester cette version d'origine sans ce que j'avais sur le disque, donc j'ai tout formater.

Néanmoins, lorsque j'utilise Boot Camp j'ai un problème, j'ai cette erreur :



> Le disque ne peut pas être partitionné car l’espace est insuffisant.
> Le disque doit posséder 72 Go d’espace libre de plus.



Alors que j'ai de la place sur mon Mac.

Screenshot de l'erreur : https://prnt.sc/tkv25m
Screenshot de mon espace de stockage : https://prnt.sc/tkv3o5


```
triple_x@MBP-de-Triple ~ % diskutil list   
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Donné...⁩ 32.8 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 321.0 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                740.3 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  14.0 GB    disk1s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 14.0 GB    disk1s5s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +231.7 MB   disk2
   1:        Apple_partition_map ⁨⁩                        32.3 KB    disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS ⁨Google Chrome⁩           231.6 MB   disk2s2
                    (free space)                         402.6 GB   -
```

J'aimerais savoir si vous avez des idées, si c'est à cause du volume du disk EFI ou pas, je ne sais pas du tout.

Cordialement.


----------



## Locke (20 Juillet 2020)

iXXX a dit:


> Alors que j'ai de la place sur mon Mac.


Ben non, si on fait le calcul...


iXXX a dit:


> 1: APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Donné...⁩ 32.8 GB disk1s1
> 2: APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩ 321.0 MB disk1s2
> 3: APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩ 740.3 MB disk1s3
> 4: APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩ 1.1 GB disk1s4
> ...


...32.8 + 1.1 + 14 + 14 = 61.9 Go que l'on arrondit avec les fichiers annexes à 63 Go. Il te reste réellement 121 - 63 = 58 Go et Assistant Boot Camp réclame un espace minimal de 72 Go !


iXXX a dit:


> J'aimerais savoir si vous avez des idées, si c'est à cause du volume du disk EFI ou pas, je ne sais pas du tout.


Tu es bien téméraire d'avoir installé macOS Big Sur qui est une version bêta avec tes données personnelles ! Il faut savoir que si tu veux faire un retour en arrière avec macOS Catalina que si tu as fait une sauvegarde avec Time Machine ou un clone qu'il te sera impossible d'en faire la restauration.

D'ailleurs, tu as très mal fait cette installation surtout au niveau du formatage, car tu as 2 volumes Macintosh HD - Données d'une taille de 14 Go ! Maintenant un bon formatage passe d'abord par la suppression du volume de Macintosh HD - Données, puis de la sélection de la racine du disque dur pour qu’Utilitaire de disque efface complètement le contenu.

Cette taille de 121 Go pour un SSD est maintenant d'une taille ridicule. Un conseil, récupère tes données personnelles manuellement en les recopiant dans un disque USB et repart vraiment de zéro. Ne pas oublier qu'il faut laisser un espace libre d'environ 10/15 Go pour que macOS puisse fonctionner correctement et pour pouvoir écrire des données.

Je le mentionne très souvent, mais je déconseille à tout possesseur d'un SSD de 121 Go de tenter l'aventure d'une installation de Windows, mais c'est mission impossible en égard de l'espace minimal demandé pour un bon fonctionnement de macOS.


----------



## iXXX (20 Juillet 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Ben non, si on fait le calcul...
> 
> ...32.8 + 1.1 + 14 + 14 = 61.9 Go que l'on arrondit avec les fichiers annexes à 63 Go. Il te reste réellement 121 - 63 = 58 Go et Assistant Boot Camp réclame un espace minimal de 72 Go !
> 
> ...


Bonjour, merci pour votre réponse. 
je suis actuellement en train de faire un formatage, j’avais pas du tout vue que j’avais crée un deuxième volume, ce n’est pas mon pc  perso c’est juste un pic pour tester les nouvelles bêta.
Je suis en train de tout refaire, je vous tiens au courant si j’ai toujours le problème.
Merci encore


----------



## Locke (20 Juillet 2020)

iXXX a dit:


> Je suis en train de tout refaire, je vous tiens au courant si j’ai toujours le problème.


Relis quand même ceci...


Locke a dit:


> Je le mentionne très souvent, mais je déconseille à tout possesseur d'un SSD de 121 Go de tenter l'aventure d'une installation de Windows, mais c'est mission impossible en égard de l'espace minimal demandé pour un bon fonctionnement de macOS.


...et si Assistant Boot Camp réclame 72 Go, il ne restera plus que 121 - 72 = 49 Go pour macOS Big Sur moins 10 Go par sécurité, il ne restera que 39 Go !


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,



Locke a dit:


> D'ailleurs, tu as très mal fait cette installation surtout au niveau du formatage, car tu as 2 volumes Macintosh HD - Données d'une taille de 14 Go !




non : tu fais erreur. C'est l'OS Big Sur version bêta qui est installé. Pour cet OS > il y a *6* volumes > dont une paire constituée par une "doublette" de volumes-Systèmes : le volume-Système original de *14 Go* qui sert de paradigme > et un *snapshot* : ⁨*com.apple.os.update* de ce même volume qui sert de volume de démarrage (*14 Go* également). 

que le volume-Système paradigme s'intitule *Macintosh HD - Données* ne doit pas induire en erreur : il s'agit ici d'un simple intitulé aberrant de ce qui est réellement un volume-Système. D'ailleurs le volume-Données associé (*disk1s1* = *31,8 Go*) s'intitule : "⁨*Macintosh HD - Donné...*" => les *...* suggérant (à mon sens) que l'intitulé complet de ce volume est : *Macintosh HD - Données - Données*.

Il suffit que *iXXX* passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap list
```


qui affiche un tableau détaillé de l'*apfs*

=> et poste ce tableau => et tout sera exposé en évidence.


----------



## Locke (20 Juillet 2020)

@macomaniac
Quelle est la différence entre ces 2 volumes...


> /dev/disk1 (synthesized):
> #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
> 0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.0 GB   disk1
> Physical Store disk0s2
> ...


...qui porte le même nom ?


----------



## iXXX (20 Juillet 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Relis quand même ceci...
> 
> ...et si Assistant Boot Camp réclame 72 Go, il ne restera plus que 121 - 72 = 49 Go pour macOS Big Sur moins 10 Go par sécurité, il ne restera que 39 Go !


Oui j’avoue que là .. :/ tu me conseillerais quoi ? Comment est-ce que je peux augmenter la taille de mon SSD ? J’en acheter un nouveau et je le remplace ? Mais la garantie ?


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juillet 2020)

La similitude nominale n'est qu'en trompe-l'œil > car tu n'as pas l'intitulé complet du volume *disk1s1* > lequel à mon sens doit être : *Macintosh HD - Données - Données*.

- car > étant donné l'intitulé quelconque du volume à vocation de volume-Système (par exemple l'intitulé farfelu : *Brol*) => un volume-Données se trouve créé sur le patron nominal du volume-Système avec l'adjonction automatique de *- Données*. Donc volume-Système : *Brol* => volume-Données : *Brol - Données*. Mais suppose que le volume-Système s'intitule : *Données* => le volume-Données s'intitulera automatiquement : *Données - Données*.​
=> en résumé : il faut avoir les intitulés complets pour se prononcer > et les points de montage des volumes => tout cela fourni par le tableau résultant de la commande :

```
diskutil ap list
```


que j'incite *iXXX* à passer sans retour pour poster son résultat. On y verra en clair que le volume-Données *disk1s1* s'intitule : *Macintosh HD - Données - Données* > tandis que le volume-Système original s'intitule : *Macintosh HD - Données*.


----------



## iXXX (20 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour, j’ai voulu du coup supprimé tout l’es partition sur mon SSD, sauf que maintenant j’ai un globe qui s’affiche, et quand je me connecte à internet ça me fait une erreur 1008f quand la barre de changement a fini. Je crois que c’est la remise à niveau par internet, mais ça ne marche pas j’ai essayé avec ma wifi, je suis fibre et mon tel mais rien ...


----------



## iXXX (20 Juillet 2020)

C’est bon il fallait que je désactive le mac avec localisation.


----------



## Locke (20 Juillet 2020)

@macomaniac
Depuis macOS Catalina, ça se complique dans la structure volume/conteneur ! Comme je teste macOS Big Sur, je n'ai pas compris ce qu'était le volume Update ? Mise à jour, mais de quoi ?


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juillet 2020)

Comme je l'avais indiqué brièvement -->



macomaniac a dit:


> C'est l'OS Big Sur version bêta qui est installé. Pour cet OS > il y a *6* volumes > dont une paire constituée par une "doublette" de volumes-Systèmes : le volume-Système original de *14 Go* qui sert de paradigme > et un *snapshot* : ⁨*com.apple.os.update* de ce même volume qui sert de volume de démarrage (*14 Go* également).




il y a donc *2* volumes-Système : un qui sert de modèle (patron) : c'est le *Macintosh HD* (intitulé basique par défaut). Ce volume absolument constant (sauf mise-à-jour de l'OS) => ne sert que de paradigme pour la prise d'un *snapshot* qui en constitue un instantané *apfs*. Le volume-Système *Macintosh HD* => porte un sceau d'intégrité et n'est pas monté par défaut au démarrage.

c'est le *snapshot* de *Macintosh HD* qui se trouve monté comme volume en lecture seule (imageant la configuration constante de *Macintosh HD*) sous l'intitulé de : *Update*. C'est lui qui sert de volume de démarrage de l'OS Big Sur. En bref : cet OS ne démarre pas sur son volume-Système (tenu en réserve et démonté) > mais sur sa copie (le *snapshot* monté).


----------



## Locke (20 Juillet 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> C'est lui qui sert de volume de démarrage de l'OS Big Sur. En bref : cet OS ne démarre pas sur son volume-Système (tenu en réserve et démonté) > mais sur sa copie (le *snapshot* monté).


Je n'en étais pas sur, mais il se confirme que ça va sérieusement se compliquer pour beaucoup d'utilisateurs ! Lorsqu'on connecte un disque dur USB contenant une version de macOS Big Sur dans une session de macOS Mojave, j'ai systématiquement cette fenêtre...




...je suppose que c'est la même chose sous macOS Catalina ?


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juillet 2020)

Oui : il s'agit du volume-Système original (celui qui sert de source au *snapshot* de démarrage et qui n'est pas monté par défaut au démarrage). Ce volume-Système ne peut même pas être remonté manuellement depuis la session ouverte de Big Sur (démarré donc sur le *snapshot*). Mais il peut l'être pour la session de secours Big Sur.

- il est reconnu non monté et in-montable pour tous les OS antérieurs prenant en charge l'*apfs*. Le sceau d'intégrité de ce volume est peut-être le facteur qui le verrouille à l'état démonté => mais je n'ai pas de certitude sur ce point.​


----------



## Sly54 (20 Juillet 2020)

Donc un ancien OS  ne reconnait pas les disques formatés Big Sur.
Et quid de l'inverse ? Big Sur reconnait-il les disques contentant un OS plus ancien ?


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juillet 2020)

@ *Sly*

Uniquement *1* des *6* volumes de la distribution Big Sur : le volume-Système original. Qui reste résolument démonté et in-montable. Les *5* autres volumes (volume *Update* du *snapshot* substitué au volume-Système au démarrage > volume-Données dédié à l'utilisateur > volumes auxiliaires *Preboot* > *Recovery* > *VM*) sont acessibles (après remontage pour ce qui est des *3* volumes auxiliaires).

- depuis la session Big Sur > la reconnaissance des formats antérieurs (*apfs* / *jhfs+*) et l'adressage des volumes sont assurés.​


----------



## iXXX (21 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,
Je viens de réinstaller la totalité de mon Mac. Mais toujours la même erreur.:


----------



## iXXX (21 Juillet 2020)

Est-il possible d'acheter un disque dur externe d'un Tera et de mettre windows dessus ?


----------



## Locke (21 Juillet 2020)

iXXX a dit:


> Est-il possible d'acheter un disque dur externe d'un Tera et de mettre windows dessus ?


Une taille de 1 To c'est beaucoup, sinon oui c'est possible. Un peu de lecture ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...le meilleur résultat sera en utilisant un boitier Thunderbolt, mais pas de souci dans un boîtier USB 3.0 UASP et avec Windows 10 2004.


----------



## iXXX (21 Juillet 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Une taille de 1 To c'est beaucoup, sinon oui c'est possible. Un peu de lecture ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...le meilleur résultat sera en utilisant un boitier Thunderbolt, mais pas de souci dans un boîtier USB 3.0 UASP et avec Windows 10 2004.


D'accord, car j'aimerais avoir Windows en dual boot, c'est à dire que je démarre ou en windows ou en Mac. Je ne sais pas si ça c'est possible ? Car en sois je connais déjà les VM. 

Est-ce que tu aurais un lien des boitier Thunderbolt que tu conseil stp ?


----------



## Locke (21 Juillet 2020)

iXXX a dit:


> D'accord, car j'aimerais avoir Windows en dual boot, c'est à dire que je démarre ou en windows ou en Mac. Je ne sais pas si ça c'est possible ? Car en sois je connais déjà les VM.


Il faut arrêter avec cet anglicisme. Par défaut, si une version de Windows est installée dans le disque dur interne ou dans un boîtier USB, il faudra toujours au démarrage maintenir la touche *alt* pour sélectionner la partition EFI Boot/Windows ou le boîtier USB contenant Windows.

Petite remarque, en fin d'installation d'une version de Windows, une préférence automatique de réglage fera qu'en l'absence du maintien de la touche *alt*, que ce sera toujours Windows qui démarrera. Il est très facile de remédier à ça en démarrant depuis macOS, d'aller dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage, de faire un clic sur le petit cadenas en bas à gauche, de sélectionner Macintosh HD et finir par un clic sur Redémarrer. Dans ce cas de figure, tu auras compris que l'accès à Windows devra se faire en maintenant presser la touche *alt*.


iXXX a dit:


> Est-ce que tu aurais un lien des boitier Thunderbolt que tu conseil stp ?


Un boîtier seul en Thunderbolt ne cours pas les rues en France, ni même sur Amazon et consorts, de plus c'est assez cher. Ce qui fonctionne très bien est bien un boîtier USB 3.0 UASP. Chez MacWay tu as ce modèle... https://www.macway.com/boitier-disq...ries-usb-30-uasp/p29382?nid=200209&oid=133257 ...que beaucoup de membres achètent, j'en ai 4.


----------



## iXXX (21 Juillet 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Il faut arrêter avec cet anglicisme. Par défaut, si une version de Windows est installée dans le disque dur interne ou dans un boîtier USB, il faudra toujours au démarrage maintenir la touche *alt* pour sélectionner la partition EFI Boot/Windows ou le boîtier USB contenant Windows.
> 
> Petite remarque, en fin d'installation d'une version de Windows, une préférence automatique de réglage fera qu'en l'absence du maintien de la touche *alt*, que ce sera toujours Windows qui démarrera. Il est très facile de remédier à ça en démarrant depuis macOS, d'aller dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage, de faire un clic sur le petit cadenas en bas à gauche, de sélectionner Macintosh HD et finir par un clic sur Redémarrer. Dans ce cas de figure, tu auras compris que l'accès à Windows devra se faire en maintenant presser la touche *alt*.
> 
> Un boîtier seul en Thunderbolt ne cours pas les rues en France, ni même sur Amazon et consorts, de plus c'est assez cher. Ce qui fonctionne très bien est bien un boîtier USB 3.0 UASP. Chez MacWay tu as ce modèle... https://www.macway.com/boitier-disq...ries-usb-30-uasp/p29382?nid=200209&oid=133257 ...que beaucoup de membres achètent, j'en ai 4.


D'accord merci pour tes réponses, et des SSD de apple ( LACIE ) tu en pense quoi ? :https://www.apple.com/fr/shop/mac/mac-accessories/storage?fh=3783+45ea


----------



## Locke (21 Juillet 2020)

iXXX a dit:


> D'accord merci pour tes réponses, et des SSD de apple ( LACIE ) tu en pense quoi ? :https://www.apple.com/fr/shop/mac/mac-accessories/storage?fh=3783+45ea


Pas grand chose, il vaut mieux utiliser un SSD, car même si c'est possible avec un disque dur à plateaux, ce sera à la peine et je le déconseille.


----------

